# Free CPS 2012 Pocket Appointment Calendar / Log



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2012)

I just received my annual free CPS Pocket Calendar / Note book, its about 3.5 X 6 in and a little under 1/2 thick with black simulated leather pages. 

I do not have a use for it so I'll give it to the first person who wants it.

I do ask that you paypal me the actual shipping cost of $2.75 for mail to any US location (includes cost of padded mailer). I'll also send it to Canada, for my cost, its about the same, but remember, Canada customs sometimes takes weeks, so it can be fast, or slow and frustrating.

It has a daily calendar, lens specifications, removable phone number log, and lots of other useful stuff. 

PM me if you want it.


----------

